# Programmier Tool



## Jared566 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche ein gutes Tool um mein Quellcode anzeigen zu lassen 

Im moment nutze ich Notepad++, das gefällt mir auch sehr gut nur brauche ich an der Linken seite noch ein Fenster, in dem mir die Ordnerstruktur angezeigt wird, sowie die datein, die in dem verzeichniss enthalten sind. Und wenn man dann auf eine Datei in der Liste klickt, soll der Quelltext dann im Hauptfenster angezeigt werden  

Gibt es so ein Programm? Wenn ja welches und gibts das auch kostenlos? ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

is natürlich die frage nach der sprache (falls du noch nen compiler brauchst zum bsp oder spezielles syntax-highlighting usw). also sag erstmal, worin du überhaupt proggst ^^


----------



## Jared566 (27. Oktober 2009)

html / php / evtl. java (für schule)

notepad++ reicht mir ja schon brauche ja nur so ne "ordnerstruktur" an der linken seite im fenster


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

dann kann ich dir nur den thread hier empfehlen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/71965-php-editor-gesucht.html


----------



## Jared566 (27. Oktober 2009)

hey danke  eclipse ist ja garnicht schlecht  werd mich mal weiter dahinein vertiefen


----------



## Kadauz (28. Oktober 2009)

Eclipse hält dich mehr auf als dass es dir hilft.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Oktober 2009)

weaverslave.

Link

Finde ich ganz praktisch


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2009)

Eine Alternative wäre auch Netbeans, Eclipse finde ich persönlich für Webentwicklung was kompliziert...


----------



## Jared566 (2. November 2009)

Hey will euch mal auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge bringen 

im mom Schwanke ich noch zwischen Netbeans und Weaverslave.
Beide haben ja so eine schöne autovervollständigung von Funktionen, und eine funktionsliste. Find ich schonmal sehr praktisch 

Beide haben ja auch eine "Ordnerstruktur" an der Seite, bzw Unten.

Welches Programm ist den besser? Gibts von einem auch eine "portable" Version? Möchte das zusammen mit dem Portable XAMPP auf meine Externe Festplatte bringen, um meine Homepages immer dabeizuhaben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## Akkuschrauber (3. November 2009)

Bei Weaverslave kannst du einfach den Ordner kopieren oder das ZiP Package downloaden. Funzt auch ohne Installation.


----------



## milesdavis (17. Dezember 2009)

was ist mit ms visual c/c++ usw. ?


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

eclipse ist ernsthaft eine katastrophe...


----------



## bingo88 (17. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> eclipse ist ernsthaft eine katastrophe...


Oh jaa, es hat seine Macken 
Finde persönlich auch Netbeans besser, wobei das noch länger zum Starten braucht


----------



## rebel4life (18. Dezember 2009)

Geany könntest du auch versuchen.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

Textmate (wenn du aufm Mac bist)

Eclipse ist für PHP net das beste, das stimmt schon. Ist halt ne fullblown JAVA IDE.

Netbeans is für mich momentan die beste Idee wenn es nur um PHP geht. Mit den richtigen PArametern für Xms und Xmx rennt die auch, genug RAM vorrausgesetzt


----------

